# Anyone know if Rosses CU or Comhar Creidmheasa Ghaoth Dobhair paid dividend for 2011?



## seantheman (18 Jan 2012)

Anyone know if Rosses Credit Union or Comhar Creidmheasa Ghaoth Dobhair in West Donegal paid a dividend this year end?


----------



## Slim (18 Jan 2012)

seantheman said:


> Anyone know if Rosses Credit Union or Comhar Creidmheasa Ghaoth Dobhair in West Donegal paid a dividend this year end?


 
http://www.ccgd.ie/default.asp

[broken link removed]

A quick call to either or both should answer that question for you.


----------



## seantheman (19 Jan 2012)

Thanks Slim,I had the phone numbers but wasn't sure if dividend info was available to non members.That's why i was asking if anyone knew


----------



## Slim (19 Jan 2012)

seantheman said:


> Thanks Slim,I had the phone numbers but wasn't sure if divident info was available to non members.That's why i was asking if anyone knew


 
A quick call would establish if AGM has been held and what, if any, dividend has been approved by the membership. Sorry, I thought you were a member but too shy to call!


----------



## seantheman (19 Jan 2012)

Shyness wouldn't be one of my greatest attributes in fairness 
But is the info on dividend payments free to all or just members?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2012)

Well it's often published on many _CUs' _websites so I don't think that it's necessarily any sort of secret.


----------



## Slim (19 Jan 2012)

seantheman said:


> Shyness wouldn't be one of my greatest attributes in fairness
> But is the info on divident payments free to all or just members?


 
Strictly speaking it's not publicised but as all members are made aware of it, it is ,de facto, public knowledge. I'll find out for you tomorrow if you like?


----------



## Slim (20 Jan 2012)

Rosses are paying a dividend of .5% with a loan interest rebate of 7.5%.

Gaoth Dobhair are paying a dividend of .5%.


----------



## seantheman (22 Jan 2012)

Thanks Slim,Guess they're not amongst those in trouble if they've had AGM'S and are paying dividend


----------

